# safe paint



## ikikata

hi
im building a cage for my degu's and was wondering if anyone knew any safe, wipeable paint i could use. i cant't find anywhere that does animal safe paint but my friend told me that i can use child friendly paint that people use to paint baby toys, that their babies will chew.
thanks


----------



## Midnight

I really don't know i have 9 Degu's and always use safe wood that is natural ..i sure wouldn't paint it ...


----------



## ikikata

The cage im building is 5 ft by 3 ft so i cant really buy it in pine because it would cost a fortune. So someone told me that they bulid there cage for their chins and goo's out of mdf then paint it with safe paint then put mesh over the sides, this way they cant chew it and its wipeable.


----------



## srhdufe

ikikata said:


> hi
> im building a cage for my degu's and was wondering if anyone knew any safe, wipeable paint i could use. i cant't find anywhere that does animal safe paint but my friend told me that i can use child friendly paint that people use to paint baby toys, that their babies will chew.
> thanks


Pets at home sell animal safe hutch and cage stain... Its about £5 a can


----------



## ikikata

kl, thanks ill check it out


----------



## ikikata

can i put it over paint?


----------



## srhdufe

not sure... have a look on the tin


----------



## ikikata

kk, thanks


----------



## ikikata

i've found the perfect solution! Im going to do a undrcoat, then paint it a cream colour then put a wipeable gloss finish on it! (which is made for children toys, so it should be safe!)
this is the link, check it out and tell me what you think 

"International" International Japlac High Gloss Finish at Focus


----------



## srhdufe

Should be ok


----------



## ikikata

yay!


----------

